# There is a chance Q might not get traded!!!!



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2094591*



> The New York Knicks have agreed to trade Kurt Thomas to the Phoenix Suns for Quentin Richardson, but the deal is on hold over the weekend.
> 
> The Knicks are awaiting insurance papers on Richardson, the New York Times reported. Richardson injured his back while playing for the Los Angeles Clippers, which reportedly was one reason they let him leave as a free agent.
> 
> ...



Please don't get that damn paperwork Q please. 

:gopray:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> *http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2094591*
> 
> Please don't get that damn paperwork Q please.
> 
> :gopray:


sorry guy,its a done deal....


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

truth said:


> sorry guy,its a done deal....



You hush! Don't kill our hope.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its not offficialy done. Is it?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

the trade isnt completely offical yet coz of sum insurance papers from Q's back injury. However i think it will go through soon enuf


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i think the deal will be done by draft night, easy. it says its held up over the weekend, so probably sometime monday we will hear that its gone through.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theres always hope.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I also really hope that Q stays!!! :gopray:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I also really hope that Q stays!!! :gopray:


you may have your wish..apparently he is not insured..



> After a Friday review of the insurance documents connected to Quentin Richardson's $48 million contract, the Knicks have discovered they are not insured if he sustains a career-ending, back-related injury, The Post has learned from a Western Conference source.
> 
> That supposed minor issue involving insurance injury protection has grown into a big one. The Knicks will not take on Richardson's contract unless it's insured. Insurance picks up roughly 75 percent of a contract in the event of a career-ending injury. Richardson missed 17 games in 2003-004 and three this past season with back spasms.
> 
> The Knicks are confident the Kurt Thomas-for-Richardson trade will happen, but the lack of contract insurance stands as a potential deal-breaker. One person familiar with the situation said it could take "a week, two weeks, a month" before being resolved.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually reports are comming in that Q is taking a physical today. If he passes it he'll become a Knick if he doesn't then he won't.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Actually reports are comming in that Q is taking a physical today. If he passes it he'll become a Knick if he doesn't then he won't.


Damnit! How hard is it to fail a phsyical? Looks like hes gonna be going to NY.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Damnit! How hard is it to fail a phsyical? Looks like hes gonna be going to NY.


If he's not healthy he will fail.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> If he's not healthy he will fail.


What kind of healthy? Sick? Back hurting? At my physical all my doctor does is do these stupid i dunno exercise stuffs. And look at my...yea...lol. Q is healthy look at his body. Damn. All in all I hope he fails :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> What kind of healthy? Sick? Back hurting? At my physical all my doctor does is do these stupid i dunno exercise stuffs. And look at my...yea...lol. Q is healthy look at his body. Damn. All in all I hope he fails :biggrin:


Yeah, like back hurting type of stuff. Or I'd imagine internal stuff that you can keep hidden while you play where it doesn't affect anything on the surface. Like his back, they wanted insurance on. He may look healthy but we don't know. His bad perfomance couldve been cuz of not being healthy. Didn't he get his leg hit in the playoffs I think too? Not saying that had anything to do with it.

Kekai's now gonna find out where Q is and break his arm lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, like back hurting type of stuff. Or I'd imagine internal stuff that you can keep hidden while you play where it doesn't affect anything on the surface. Like his back, they wanted insurance on. He may look healthy but we don't know. His bad perfomance couldve been cuz of not being healthy. Didn't he get his leg hit in the playoffs I think too? Not saying that had anything to do with it.
> 
> Kekai's now gonna find out where Q is and break his arm lol



Hmmmm....not a bad idea :devil:


:biggrin:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Dont leave us Q!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha. I'm sure if it was up to Q he would rather stay here.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry Kekai but I think it's a pretty done deal.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anima said:


> Sorry Kekai but I think it's a pretty done deal.


Is there a article or anything?


----------

